# Catalpa Flowers



## Vinobeau (Jun 15, 2016)

Has anybody ever made a batch of Catalpa flower wine and lived to tell about it??


----------



## grapeman (Jun 15, 2016)

Why would you want to? Of course the first person to ever make dandelion wine was probably called an idiot by his friends and look how that took off. Try it. I don't see how it could harm you, unless of course they are poisonous...............


----------

